# Anyone had Back surgery



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

My Consultant advises back Surgery i have a Prolapsed Disc L5 S1 and have had Injections that didnt really help but a small amount.

Has anyone on here had this type of Operation on the NHS.
He explained the side effects the most common bowel and bladder problems.
Also there is a 20% chance that is wont work also a chance i could end up in a wheel chair.

If it went well i could be pain free in my back for the first time in years.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Billy, good luck with this. I've the same problem, the disc has ruptured between L5/S1 and part of the disc material has migrated up behind the body of L5 bizarrely. I lost about 75% of the power of my right leg 5 years ago. I decided against the discectomy as I felt the risks of incontinence etc were just too much. I was warned about Cauda Equina - basically where you lose the power of your legs. @CoOkIeMoNsTeR on here had this very thing. 

I saw a neurosurgeon called Steve Cook, who had a very frank and open conversation about bruising the nerves and the likely recover period. 

Mate, I hope you get sorted as back pain is just awful. Are you going to have the op chum? Any idea who will be doing it?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Billy, have you had physio for your back yet? I would try this before any surgery.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I feel for you, my girlfriend has had one op, same discs as yours, she has recovered really well from that one, only to find the next set are going the same way, the Cancer scan was what showed it up, were not looking forward to the next op as the risk is so much greater. good luck whatever you decide to do!!:thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Cooks Yeah thats what worries me the risk of incontinence etc.
I know a guy that had the Op and ended up with a bag for the rest of his life.
The consultant is Mr Verzin Musgrave. Cooks dont know what to do yes or no.

Armufti I have had months of Physio and nothing helps. I was at Physio 5 weeks ago and they did heat treatment with massage the next day my leg was swollen and 3 weeks it took to get back down.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm 10 months postoperative from exactly the same as you, L5 S1. I had the surgery and it was a success. I still get sciatic pain down my right leg which is annoying but I'm learning to live with it. I believe my prolapse was so big it damaged the nerve. 
I'm glad I had the surgery because I didn't want to worry my whole life weather I should of done it or not. 
I'm still careful what I lift etc but I'm an industrial pipe fitter which is a hard trade but I'm managing. 
I was back on my bike after 6 months but unfortunately im still not ready for the squash court. 
I believe I'm still healing even after 10 months so I still hope some improvements happen. 

If there's any more help you need please contact me and I can talk you through everything, as I feel like I know so much about it. Lol. 

Good luck mate I really know your pain. 


Gonz.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

BillyT said:


> Cooks Yeah thats what worries me the risk of incontinence etc.
> I know a guy that had the Op and ended up with a bag for the rest of his life.
> The consultant is Mr Verzin Musgrave. Cooks dont know what to do yes or no.
> 
> Armufti I have had months of Physio and nothing helps. I was at Physio 5 weeks ago and they did heat treatment with massage the next day my leg was swollen and 3 weeks it took to get back down.


Yikes, I'm surprised they used heat treatment. I would have done some mobilisations on your discs and then followed up with some exercises to strengthen core muscles and look for any other imbalances.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Billy hope you are ok, after physio plus traction for the diagnosis of sciatic pain down one leg I eventually could not stand straight that in itself was the optional time for my operation where a disc at L5 was removed by laminectomy. Although t I had some improvement a year later a spinal fusion with Titanium rods was suggested. 

I too was given all these options plus the impact of the risk factors I had three young children a good job plus active social life.

Only you know the level of pain you are in, as has been mentioned some to date are very successful, might I add that a 15 month recovery is more realistic, the key is if this will remove the pain sufficiently to regain some of your quality of life back. Surgery as the last resort is a understandable strategy, others experience is not you and backs are individual.

Pain stimulation implants seen an option in America, if you have trust in your consultant they know your history where MRI assist in this evaluation. You are rightly apprehensive these are not easy decisions, have you talked to your family.

What are the options if you do not have surgery ?
Would delaying impact on the success in the future...timescale.
I always asked the consultant what he would do in my situation, my surgeon was Mr Faux with assistance from Professor Galasco from Hope Hospital Manchester.

Good luck in what you decide, be kind to yourself and we are here to help.

John Tht.


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

I was diagnosed with disc herniation L5-S1after serious car accident in 2005.

I was 21 at that time and in really good shape, my neurologist told me that surgery was inevitable (I lost my reflex in achilles in my left leg). 

After a course of steroids and lots of rest and swimming I got back to normal.

My back never used to bother me till I started training Brazilian Jiu Jitsu at the age of 30.

I completely fell in love with the sport and started training heavily (6-7 times a week) and started having back problems.

I kind of got used to living in constant pain and just kept training which wasn't a smart thing to do.

In August I aggravated it by wet sanding and polishing my new BMW X6 to the point that I couldn't get out of my bed for good part of two weeks.

The pain was excruciating.

I went to get an MRI scan privately as I couldn't wait for 6 or so weeks and it showed massive disc protrusion 14mmX10mm pressing on the S1 nerve. Surgical referral was recommended.

I found a good physio, had lots of rest and slowly things started going back to normal. I came back to the mats two months after my flair up and now I'm kind of back training and sparring 100%. 

I've researched a lot regarding this subject and found out there's quite a lot more options in Poland (where I'm originally from). There's this thing called Discogel that they inject into your disc and it acts like kind of an implant, it sucks the fluid back to the disc so it goes back to normal, this treatment is around 2k £ according to today's exchange rate.

I don't know your situation but please think long and hard about surgery, there's no coming back from it and according to surveys in 5 years there's no difference between people who had surgery and the ones that didn't if it comes to how they feel/what their pain levels are


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I had fusion surgery in August of last year following 5 years of back pain. It has been life changing - for the better!

I herniated a disk as a result of a car accident and had years of relapses, physio scans and injections.

I was one of the few cases for which physio was never going to work - but that didn't stop a number of consultants and 'specialists' taking a shed load of money for trying (and leaving me in pain). I was scared to cough, sneeze, sit down or stand up....all during my very late twenties and early thirties. The impact to my quality of life was very depressing and the constant chronic pain was horrific.

The final straw was being laid up for three months following a serious relapse and I was booked in for the discectomy surgery. Whilst waiting for the surgery, the disk in question actually burst - taking with it the nerve that runs down the outside of my right leg - which I am only just now starting to get back (partially).

My choices were;

1) leave it to fuse on it's own - and hope its sets straight
2) surgery to perform the fusion
3) attempt a discectomy with the little bit that is left (then point one or two)

I also looked at the implants that are more and more available - but they are more beneficial for neck implants rather than lower back.

I had all of the scare stories and a choice between a front or rear entrance for the surgery.
Front risks erectile disfunction, rear risks your ability to walk....so get it up in a wheel chair or drive with a floppy....I can laugh about it now, but the risks are very low in reality. DO NOT GOOGLE/YOUTUBE THE SURGERY!!!!

The operation fixed my back pain overnight - but the recovery process is slow and painful - expect exceptionally potent drugs. The full fusion can take 12-18 months and the metal will hold the cold when detailing and in winter.

from now on I have a programme of exercises, I am keeping weight off and I am learning to pivot at a different point in my back.

I would be happy to talk you through more of the realities and the benefits but for me - the surgery really has improved my quality of life immeasurably!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you everyone.

At the minute my back is not to bad i have the odd wee niggle but not as bad as last year where i couldnt even sit on the toilet my pain was that bad.

If they had asked then i would have taken surgery but now the risks outweigh the gains.

Its not as if in the future i cant ask for surgery if things get really bad.
350CHRIS no way would i google i have done that before never again lol.

One of the problems i would have i cant take anti inflammatory drugs and would be in a lot of pain after the surgery thats one of my main worries.

For now i think i will get Christmas over with and when the new year comes along see how i feel then.

Again thank you everyone that replied you have been a massive help.
Billyt


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Billyt
I didn't take anti inflammatory drugs after my surgery, in fact just a couple of paracetamol. I know they use a steroid during the operation to help pain when you come round that's all. 

Gonz.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I had a prolapse L5 disc and torn L4, the pain was unbearable, problems walking, standing, driving, sitting on the toilet etc. Eventually it was taking a toll on my personal life and my work with so many 'sick' days. I had the operation in 2008 to remove what they could of L5, without taking out the whole disk. After the operation it was like someone had flicked a switch and turned off the pain! Incredible feeling after so many years suffering.

I have to take it easier now, and the muscles aren't brilliant, and my back aches a lot, but I've never had the sciatic nerve pain again. I could probably have made a bigger improvement had I done some proper exercise to strengthen my back, but you live an learn.

Would I have the operation again, hell yes, but the answer all depends on how the quality of your life is being affected by the problem, that's really your call.

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Ducky, have you had any physio yet? If not, would you like me to send you some exercises that may relieve the pain until you make a decision re surgery?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

armufti said:


> Ducky, have you had any physio yet? If not, would you like me to send you some exercises that may relieve the pain until you make a decision re surgery?


Hey dude, I already had the surgery (8 yrs ago)  I had some physio once, almost put me back in hospital!! But thanks anyway :thumb:


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Ducky said:


> Hey dude, I already had the surgery (8 yrs ago)  I had some physio once, almost put me back in hospital!! But thanks anyway :thumb:


Sorry! Was meant to say following the surgery! Exercises can still help this long after the surgery.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I have had four ops on my L3/4 L4/5 area. 

I'm still suffering 12 years on and only 42. Any questions please ask, I was offered to tell my experience on South east today ( local news) but declined. My story is online if you want to PM me for link.


----------

